# Tattoo in Dubai



## sean21686

Where in Dubai can I get tattoo done? Been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Gavtek

Nowhere legally I'm afraid, there are some "underground" Filipino guys you may be able to find on Facebook but the police have been cracking down.

Take a cheap flight to Goa instead.


----------



## sean21686

*Crack down*



Gavtek said:


> Nowhere legally I'm afraid, there are some "underground" Filipino guys you may be able to find on Facebook but the police have been cracking down.
> 
> Take a cheap flight to Goa instead.


What? Its Illegal? So am going to get busted for getting a tattoo?


----------



## Jynxgirl

The guy who was suppose to start working on my sleeve... got deported.


----------



## sean21686

*deport*



Jynxgirl said:


> The guy who was suppose to start working on my sleeve... got deported.


ouch. its a relief that they are deporting the artists and not the guys who are getting the tattoo.


----------



## Moe78

You can't officially. There are apparently people who do them in their homes. You go to him, he does it for you. I am told it's sterile and hygienic but not legal.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I wasnt getting a tattoo when he got deported but I imagine if they caught you, you would get in trouble as well.


----------



## sean21686

*Troubles*



Jynxgirl said:


> I wasnt getting a tattoo when he got deported but I imagine if they caught you, you would get in trouble as well.


Jinxy:- let me try and understand this. Is it illegal to get a tattoo? Are they going to arrest me if i had one on me? like when i undergo security check at the Dubai airport or so?


----------



## wandabug

Tattooing is illegal, it is not illegal to have one already.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

sean21686 said:


> Jinxy:- let me try and understand this. Is it illegal to get a tattoo? Are they going to arrest me if i had one on me? like when i undergo security check at the Dubai airport or so?


I am also curious. If I have a visible tattoo, will I get in trouble ?


----------



## sean21686

*Fly*



wandabug said:


> Tattooing is illegal, it is not illegal to have one already.


I'm flying to New Delhi on Thursday. Not sureif I would get enough time to get it done, considering the fact that I'm there only for 36 hours. But worth giving a try. Still trying to decide the design ;-)


----------



## wandabug

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am also curious. If I have a visible tattoo, will I be in trouble ?


No.


----------



## Moe78

sean21686 said:


> I'm flying to New Delhi on Thursday. Not sureif I would get enough time to get it done, considering the fact that I'm there only for 36 hours. But worth giving a try. Still trying to decide the design ;-)



How about "MOM" with a heart and arrow going through it


----------



## pamela0810

sean21686 said:


> I'm flying to New Delhi on Thursday. Not sureif I would get enough time to get it done, considering the fact that I'm there only for 36 hours. But worth giving a try. Still trying to decide the design ;-)


Are you talking about permanent tattoos here? I am curious, if you want a permanent tattoo that will last on your body for the rest of your life, why would you just go to anyone and pick a design off an album? What would be the significance?

You are not going to find a good tattoo artist in Delhi. You should try the ones in Bombay or like Gavtek has mentioned, go to Goa. Let me know if you need names and contact details.


----------



## Moe78

I would get a tattoo for one of my favorite rockers of all time DIO, who died of cancer in May.

I would also get one or two more tattoos that are symbolic to who I am, sort of like my "sign"


----------



## sean21686

*Design*



Moe78 said:


> I would get a tattoo for one of my favorite rockers of all time DIO, who died of cancer in May.
> 
> I would also get one or two more tattoos that are symbolic to who I am, sort of like my "sign"


I have couple of things on my mind. Trying to express these thoughts out into a design. Im almost there ;-)


----------



## sean21686

*Lifetime*



pamela0810 said:


> Are you talking about permanent tattoos here? I am curious, if you want a permanent tattoo that will last on your body for the rest of your life, why would you just go to anyone and pick a design off an album? What would be the significance?
> 
> You are not going to find a good tattoo artist in Delhi. You should try the ones in Bombay or like Gavtek has mentioned, go to Goa. Let me know if you need names and contact details.


Yeah I'm talking about permanent tattoo.
I have couple of my friends in Goa. I wont be going there this weekend. I may go there in January. I need to get this tattoo done before new year. ;-) Delhi I found just two guys Ron's tattoos and Devils Tattoos. Crappy designs though.


----------



## Vetteguy

I guess I should consider myself lucky because my son is a tatoo artist and I get all my work done for free every time I go back home on holiday.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Jynxgirl said:


> The guy who was suppose to start working on my sleeve... got deported.


Full sleeve? Wanting a 1/2 myself but yet to figure out what I fancy or even found the right artist.


----------



## pamela0810

I have always wanted a 1/2 sleeve, been wanting to get one since ages but it just won't look good on me, which is why I've got my ambigram design ready for the last one year. Now I only need to find a good enough artist.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Half pretty much. 

I am/was concerned anyhow to have a fresh tatt in UAE. Curious if someone was to question if you have left the country or not, and investigate where you got the tatt. I am just paranoid though. Not sure if about the legalities of tatts. I know it is illegal for someonen to give them but how far will they go once it is on you???


----------



## pamela0810

My ex has visible tattoos all over and he hasn't got into any trouble for it yet. He did get pulled in many years ago for his long hair but chalked it down to culture saying that because his family was in mourning, he is not allowed to cut his hair for a whole year


----------



## Jynxgirl

I know old tatts are ok, it is having a fresh tatt on my arm and can not really avoid government officials..... ..... .......


----------



## sean21686

Found some guy to get tattoos in Delhi. Been away from the forum. I'm working for a change.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Jynxgirl said:


> Curious if someone was to question if you have left the country or not, and investigate where you got the tatt. I am just paranoid though



Tattooing is illegal as tattoos are haram, however I don't think it's a law the police are overly bothered about. There was a bit in 7 days a few weeks ago about a parlour being raided but they were acting on a tip off from a neighbour.

They generally heal after a week anyway making it difficult to tell when the work was actually done. I'd be more concered about the health risks and sanitation than running foul of the law.


----------



## jander13

> My ex has visible tattoos all over and he hasn't got into any trouble for it yet. He did get pulled in many years ago for his long hair but chalked it down to culture saying that because his family was in mourning, he is not allowed to cut his hair for a whole year


i had long hair when i was 17 and i got thrown in jail in turkey because the cops suspected me for being a satanist. There was an animal sacrifice, kidnapped girls etc craziness happening at the time so if you fit the profile they would take you in lol


----------



## Vetteguy

jander13 said:


> i had long hair when i was 17 and i got thrown in jail in turkey because the cops suspected me for being a satanist. There was an animal sacrifice, kidnapped girls etc craziness happening at the time so if you fit the profile they would take you in lol


I have hair about half way down my back and tatts all over my body (mostly visible) and have yet to be bothered or harrassed by authorities or anyone for that matter.


----------

